# Transfer Settings, Season Pass, Programs to new Tivo



## fuzyone (Aug 1, 2007)

I just bought a new Tivo DT 80gb unit and plan to put a Seagate DB35 250gb drive in as a replacement drive and keep the original as a backup and want to transfer all of the settings, shows, and passes from my older series 2 single tuner 80gb to the new unit. Is there an easy way to do this? Does someone offer software to do this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

Unfortunately, no, there is no way to transfer the settings to your new TiVo from your old TiVo. You'll have to rebuild your season passes and wishlists from scratch.

Sorry,
robomeister


----------

